
Pop Music Critic Leaves the New Yorker to Annotate Lyrics for a Startup - mgav
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/12/business/media/pop-music-critic-leaves-the-new-yorker-to-annotate-lyrics-for-a-start-up.html
======
GabrielF00
> “Their plan was just” — he used an expletive perhaps appropriate for his new
> role at the iconoclastic start-up — “really impressive.”

Gotta love The New York Times. It takes them fourteen words to avoid printing
the word "fucking". And of course they imply that a culture critic at a
serious publication like The New Yorker would never countenance the use of
casual profanity. Only a young start-up whippersnapper.

One is reminded of Family Guy's take on The New Yorker.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6MyeCXmiKw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6MyeCXmiKw)

~~~
cbd1984
Heaven forfend adults should use adult language.

~~~
Apocryphon
On the other hand, are vulgarities truly "adult"?

~~~
zem
insofar as we seem to have a dogmatic insistence that children not use them

------
ehmorris
don't forget to check out the annotated version ;)
[http://genius.com/www.nytimes.com/2015/01/12/business/media/...](http://genius.com/www.nytimes.com/2015/01/12/business/media/pop-
music-critic-leaves-the-new-yorker-to-annotate-lyrics-for-a-start-up.html)

------
tomconroy
Coincidentally, genius.com uses a font (Whitney) that his brother designed.

------
matt_morgan
We still call Genius a "startup"? Founded 2009.

~~~
kissickas
Even if we can, HN users are likely familiar with Genius. Should we really
stick to the original headline so closely in cases like this when the title
editorializes more than the clearer alternative "... for Genius"?

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "HN users are likely familiar with Genius"

They were on HN A LOT a while back because of all the controversy around them.

------
grandalf
This is pretty huge. Makes me want to work there.

~~~
busterarm
Their new Director of Operations is absolutely the nicest person and best
manager I've ever worked for in my life.

It's time to start taking this company seriously.

------
jgalt212
This reminds of when (then widely respected) Lou Dobbs left CNN to head up
space.com

No bubble here, though.

